# Signs that it is "time"



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nursins*

NURINS

15 YEARS old is a wonderful age. What does her vet say about her health?
Does he think she is in pain?
Does she eat and drink well.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It is the toughest decision in the world to make and only you will know when it is time. If she is still getting around albeit slowly and eating it is probably not time yet but may be soon. Enjoy the time you have left with her. She will let you know when it is time. Manage her pain and you may have some quality snuggles with her yet.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I would first stop giving ibuprofen*. *This can lead to toxicity quickly in dogs - plain aspirin or specialized pain relief is available from your vets.The signs that your dog is ready to leave can be varied, but can include gazing off into space, staring blankly, no longer having joy, unwillingness to eat but can also be a gut feel. 

It has been said and it is true that while hard to explain, when your dog lets you know - there will be no doubt. And it is also said better a day too early than an hour too late if there is pain involved.

There are many here on this forum who have asked these very questions and it is the hardest part of sharing our hearts with our dogs. I wish you comfort while confronting your choices.

BTW: One GSD did let me know by pooping in my house, but a golden I had pooped at times inside and yet it was not his time. So that is not always a sign.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I was going to say the same about ibuprofen. Should never be given to dogs. Having said that who are we to preach when your dog has reached such a great age. 
I hope you many more days with your wonderful girl.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

If you called a vet, they would tell you ibuprofen was a no no.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I tend to let my furry family members cross the bridge sooner rather than later. I can't bear the thought of them possibly experiencing any true distress/discomfort. My golden Lucky was 13 and played ball for 2 hrs. Only 12 hrs prior to me allowing his passing to occur. He had cancer if the liver which I did not know at the time til his spleen untutored and he needed emergency surgery. The liver tumor was the size of a small football according to the vet when he opened him up. If he did not have the cancer I would have had her wake him up from the anesthesia and nursed him thought recovery but a llarge liver tumor with mets to other parts of body does not have a good prognosis. I told her to let him go. Why make him have severe pain following abdominal surgery for only a few months max. of life with him not able to do what he loved? I could not see the point. I loved him too much to have him suffer and waste way. Most dogs with a tumor that size seem sick but he was just starting to slow down. I would much rather they have quality to their lives than quantity. If that makes sense.

Only you know what is best for your girl. Lucky was an active guy who loved to eat and play fetch til he dropped. He would not have been Lucky if he could not do this. Due to the tumor size vigorous exercise would have no longer been allowed.


----------



## Kaia's mom (Dec 16, 2011)

I am new here but agree with Lucky's owner. We lost our first Golden, Hannah, this fall to cancer. She was an amazing girl and I miss her everyday but do take some comfort in knowing the at the end of her life, she did not suffer. She had a very rapid decline - a hospital stay and then was able to come home for a few days. Those few days were a gift to us - and to her, I like to think. She put the hospital stay behind her and had 3 sunny days in our backyard with the whole family by her side. She was very quiet and tired. Our vet came on the third day and she was able to have her last moments in her own backyard. I will always be grateful for that. 15 years is amazing - I would stop the ibuprofin and look to your girl to let you know.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

*She will let you know in her own way*



Sunrise said:


> I would first stop giving ibuprofen*. *This can lead to toxicity quickly in dogs - plain aspirin or specialized pain relief is available from your vets.The signs that your dog is ready to leave can be varied, but can include gazing off into space, staring blankly, no longer having joy, unwillingness to eat but can also be a gut feel.
> My Lucky used to take regular baby aspirin occasionally for his arthritis but did not seem to need it on a regular basis
> 
> 
> ...


I know my yorkies see accidents in the house as my fault because I can't read their minds. They don't have shame about it most of the time. If my Lucky had an accident in the house he would have been beside himself with shame. Even Buddy would sooner explode than potty in the house now- His previous home was feces and urine soaked inside.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am a firm believer that, as long as you are wondering, it's not time. They do have a way of letting you know. 

What kind of meds is she on for arthritis? Did your vet tell you to give Ibuprofen? Because, as others have said here, Ibuprofen is a no-no - and if your dog is already on an NSAID, it's a BIG no-no!

I think it's wonderful that she is 15 and you have had such a long lifetime with her.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

A few years ago I had to put my 13 year old Great Pyrenees down due to old age.

The last six months, I wondered if I was hanging on for me or him. Yes, he did start to poop in the house in the middle of the night and I made adjustments - waking up in the middle of the night to get him out there on time, etc. He was deaf, but he still ate, and he enjoyed being on the back deck and watching the world around him.

The day and the moment I knew it was time, was the day he no longer would get up and couldn't get up. I knew then that was it, and I have no regrets - I knew that was the moment. I called the vet and told him I was on my way.

Those last six months I cherished every moment and was so glad I had them. It made it easier to say good bye.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

When our Polly was 14 1/2, she needed help getting up and help 'going' outside. But in the morning when she saw us she would thump her tail and lift her head to greet us.

I knew her time had come when there was no wag left in her. It was time.


----------

